# Old wives tale



## Arianna (Jul 28, 2022)

Is it always true when a mare that is possibly bred that she only shakes her head not her body to protect her unborn foal? My mare only shook her neck last night and now today she did her whole body.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jul 28, 2022)

My bred and my unbred mares do both. I have not seen any correlation.


----------



## Arianna (Jul 28, 2022)

Ok. I just read it online and didn't know of it was true in every mare!


----------



## LostandFound (Jul 29, 2022)

That's not true in any mare.


----------

